# JCC's amazing darkroom in NYC closing its doors



## gaga192 (Jul 11, 2009)

The JCC darkroom facility in NYC is great but sadly it's closing it's doors very soon. Shame coz it's a state of the art darkroom and I think a lot of photographers don't even know about it. I use the darkroom often and I'm trying to create some noise regarding the closure, if you want to help you can fire emails off to Joy Levitt who's the Executive Director at JCC to complain. Her email is jlevitt@jccnyc.org

Best, Garry.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 11, 2009)

For those of us that don't know about it.  Maybe provide some more information about it.  Then maybe you might drum up some extra support.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^

I'll second that.


----------

